# Who has the better resume Floyd Jr or Willie Pep?



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Forum ****** @Chacal claim that Willie Pep have a better resume.

Please discuss.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Better or has a better resume? Those are two different things entirely.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

we talking resume, ATG standing here. 

Pep, no doubt.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Mayweather, a cherry picking, passed prime feasting, calculated retirement taking, catch weight imposing hoe... Fuck him 

Pep of course 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Better or has a better resume? Those are two different things entirely.


Both.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Doc said:


> Mayweather, a cherry picking, passed prime feasting, calculated retirement taking, catch weight imposing hoe... Fuck him
> 
> Pep of course
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Yea youre a hater bro. You say mayweather is "past prime feasting" yet have a canelo avatar. A guy who fough past prime guys like mosley. pretty ironic


----------



## Glove_Game (Feb 5, 2014)

Resumes are quite close

Mayweather is a better boxer than Pep though, quite clearly so. Of course boxing fans are the only sports fans who refuse to acknowledge modern athletes alongside the previous generations


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Laratooslick said:


> Yea youre a hater bro. You say mayweather is "past prime feasting" yet have a canelo avatar. A guy who fough past prime guys like mosley. pretty ironic


He's in his 20s... Mayweathers biggest wins consist of passed prime versions of the good names he fought.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

To make this a genuine discussion then you have to include people who know about pep and his resume.

No good just having only people who know floyd answering is there?

Stick it in historical and posters will be able to give you a full briefing.for example OP,do you know much about pep and his resume? If not then you can't answer your own question.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Doc said:


> He's in his 20s... Mayweathers biggest wins consist of passed prime versions of the good names he fought.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Who cares if hes in his 20's. You act like floyd can control the fact that fighters were past prime when he fought them. Its not his fault mosley and delahoya for example are older than him.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Laratooslick said:


> Who cares if hes in his 20's. You act like floyd can control the fact that fighters were past prime when he fought them. Its not his fault mosley and delahoya for example are older than him.


I won't get into details.. Read first post you quoted and let it simmer.. The truth hurts I know..

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Will o' the Wisp>>>>

Pepps record is astonishing. Surely this is a trolling thread?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> Mayweather, a cherry picking, passed prime feasting, calculated retirement taking, catch weight imposing hoe... Fuck him
> 
> Pep of course
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


If Floyd is a cherry picker than who do you call Pep's career fill with 90 percent bums


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> If Floyd is a cherry picker than who do you call Pep's career fill with 90 percent bums


How often did they fight?

And please tell me about peps career and some of your favourite fights of his?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> To make this a genuine discussion then you have to include people who know about pep and his resume.
> 
> No good just having only people who know floyd answering is there?
> 
> Stick it in historical and posters will be able to give you a full briefing.for example OP,do you know much about pep and his resume? If not then you can't answer your own question.


First of all there isn't many posters in here that is from 1940s. I never claimed to be a historian. I do know that Pep was involved in a plane crash and recovered and fought on. However don't tell me i don't know how to do research like the rest. Pep fought majority bums from the get go from the beginning to the end. injury or not.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> First of all there isn't many posters in here that is from 1940s. I never claimed to be a historian. I do know that Pep was involved in a plane crash and recovered and fought on. However don't tell me i don't know how to do research like the rest. Pep fought majority bums from the get go from the beginning to the end. injury or not.


So you have no idea how good he was or how good his opposition was.

Hence you cannot compare them.its ludicrous all these 'is floyd a top 10 ATG' threads.when the people discussing them are only aware of about 30 years of boxing history.just take him for what he is,and let the historians compare him to pep or robinson or charles or moore or Armstrong etc etc.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Pep > Floyd

/ thread.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

The reason these people get pissed off is because historians dont rate floyd as highly as they expect.

So they try to discredit old timers records and skills.or claim that historians are biased to pre war fighters,or say people are jealous of Floyd's success.

When the truth is that they just need to accept that mayweather isn't as good as he and his fans love to boast he is.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> How often did they fight?
> 
> And please tell me about peps career and some of your favourite fights of his?


Oh so i need to know pep top to bottom to make an educated judgement as if Boxrec and youtube isn't enough to make an educated judgement. How do you think i pick winners on fighters without footage or background? tell me.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Doc said:


> I won't get into details.. Read first post you quoted and let it simmer.. The truth hurts I know..
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


The truth is youre a hater and floyd keeps winning and that pisses you off...not to mention he dispatched manny a couple months ago who you seem to be huge fan of lol.....now that hurts you doesnt it? he also schooled the guy in youre avatar in his late 30's


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> *So you have no idea how good he was or how good his opposition was.*
> 
> Hence you cannot compare them.its ludicrous all these 'is floyd a top 10 ATG' threads.when the people discussing them are only aware of about 30 years of boxing history.just take him for what he is,and let the historians compare him to pep or robinson or charles or moore or Armstrong etc etc.


i have no idea? did you not see his record. Again. just bc you don't know how to make an educated judgement, don't assume others can't. I bet on fights weekly and i'm still able to pick winners just watching some footage and boxrec. Hard to believe huh. 
Amazing how common sense work


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Oh so i need to know pep top to bottom to make an educated judgement as if Boxrec and youtube isn't enough to make an educated judgement. How do you think i pick winners on fighters without footage or background? tell me.


Well if you are going to say Boxrec then you are owning yourself.

You will make a total fool of yourself in this thread.you know that don't you?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Well if you are going to say Boxrec then you are owning yourself.
> 
> You will make a total fool of yourself in this thread.you know that don't you?


Yeah bc Boxrec is not a useful tool whatsoever. can you figure out what i just posted? hmm... people claims so and so is a cherrypicker and fought bums just look at their record. Hmm... what does that mean?


1942-09-22126Vince Dell'Orto129*51** 31 9*Bulkeley Stadium, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* PTS10/10








1942-09-10130Frank Franconeri125*9** 2 2*Madison Square Garden, New York, New York, USA*W* TKO1/8








time: 2:07
Franconeri was knocked down three times 1942-09-01127Bobby Ivy128*48** 16 9*Bulkeley Stadium, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* TKO10/10








time: 1:10
 1942-08-20128Nat Litfin132Â½*69** 32 5*White City Stadium, West Haven, Connecticut, USA*W* PTS10/10








1942-08-11128Â¾Pedro Hernandez125Â½*48** 10 4*Bulkeley Stadium, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* PTS10/10








1942-08-01128Â½Joey Silva129*17** 43 7*Randolph-Clowes Stadium, Waterbury, Connecticut, USA*W* RTD7/8








1942-07-21125Â½Abe Denner125*32** 15 1*Bulkeley Stadium, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* PTS12/12








USA New England featherweight title
 1942-06-23128Â½Joey Archibald126*60** 31 5*Bulkeley Stadium, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* PTS10/10








1942-05-26127Joey Iannotti128Â½*34** 8 4*Auditorium, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* PTS8/8








1942-05-12128Aaron Seltzer126*26** 8 4*Auditorium, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* PTS8/8








1942-05-04127Â½Curley Nichols130Â½*26** 8 6*Arena, New Haven, Connecticut, USA*W* PTS8/8








1942-04-14127Â½Spider Armstrong126*31** 21 3*Auditorium, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* KO4/8








time: 2:40
 1942-03-18127Johnny Compo128*41** 32 16*Arena, New Haven, Connecticut, USA*W* PTS8/8








1942-02-24127Â½Willie Roache126*9** 19 4*Foot Guard Hall, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* PTS8/8








1942-02-10126Angelo Callura127Â¾*20** 11 1*Foot Guard Hall, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* PTS8/8








1942-01-27126Â¾Abie Kaufman130Â½*28** 27 9*Foot Guard Hall, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* PTS8/8








1942-01-16126Â¾Sammy Parotta128*22** 3 4*Madison Square Garden, New York, New York, USA*W* PTS4/4








1942-01-08129Mexican Joe Rivers130*1** 10 0*Casino, Fall River, Massachusetts, USA*W* TKO4/8








1941-12-12126Â½Ruby Garcia127Â¾*12** 7 3*Madison Square Garden, New York, New York, USA*W* UD4/4








1941-11-24127Davey Crawford124Â½*17** 30 10*Valley Arena, Holyoke, Massachusetts, USA*W* UD8/8








1941-11-07126Buddy Spencer127*4** 2 3*Legion Stadium, Hollywood, California, USA*W* UD4/4








1941-10-21127Connie Savoie128*2** 11 2*Foot Guard Hall, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* TKO2/8








1941-10-09127Â½Carlos Manzano124Â½*2** 4 1*Arena, New Haven, Connecticut, USA*W* UD8/8








1941-09-25125Â½Jackie Harris123Â½*10** 1 3*Arena, New Haven, Connecticut, USA*W* TKO1/8








time: 2:37
 1941-08-11130Â¼Eddie Flores124*4** 13 2*Carpet City Arena, Thompsonville, Connecticut, USA*W* KO1/8








time: 2:30 referee: Bill Conway
 1941-08-05129Paul Frechette124Â½*3** 8 2*Bulkeley Stadium, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* TKO3/6








time: 1:40
 1941-07-15128Â½Jimmy Gilligan127Â½*50** 39 6*Bulkeley Stadium, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* UD8/8








1941-06-24127Â½Eddie DeAngelis124Â½*2** 3 2*Bulkeley Stadium, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* TKO3/8








1941-06-19129Â½Harry Hintlian132*6** 5 1*Red Men's Arena, Manchester, Connecticut, USA*W* UD6/6








1941-05-12127Â½Johnny Cockfield129*7** 32 5*Valley Arena, Holyoke, Massachusetts, USA*W* UD6/6








1941-05-06127Lou Puglese127*4** 12 1*Foot Guard Hall, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* KO2/6








time: 1:30
 1941-04-22128Joey Silva131*13** 30 6*Foot Guard Hall, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* UD6/6








1941-04-14128Henry Vasquez129Â½*13** 1 2*Valley Arena, Holyoke, Massachusetts, USA*W* UD6/6








1941-03-31127Â½Joey Gatto125Â½*8** 10 4*Valley Arena, Holyoke, Massachusetts, USA*W* KO2/6








time: 2:20
 1941-03-25130Marty Shapiro134Â½*1** 1 1*Foot Guard Hall, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* UD6/6








1941-03-03129Ruby Garcia129Â½*6** 1 1*Valley Arena, Holyoke, Massachusetts, USA*W* UD6/6








1941-02-17129Â½Ruby Garcia131*5** 0 1*Valley Arena, Holyoke, Massachusetts, USA*W* UD6/6








1941-02-10128Don Lyons126Â½*8** 4 1*Valley Arena, Holyoke, Massachusetts, USA*W* KO2/6








referee: Jack Dekkers
Lyons was down twice in the 2nd round. _(Springfield Daily Republican)_ 1941-01-28126Augie Almeda127*1** 0 0*Arena, New Haven, Connecticut, USA*W* TKO6/6








time: 2:20
Almeda down in the second round. 1941-01-13129Â½Joe Echevarria129*3** 22 5*Valley Arena, Holyoke, Massachusetts, USA*W* UD6/6








1940-12-06129Jimmy Mutone127*5** 15 1*Stanley Arena, New Britain, Connecticut, USA*W* KO2/6








time: 1:45
 1940-11-29125Frank Topazio124*3** 1 0*Stanley Arena, New Britain, Connecticut, USA*W* TKO5/6








time: 2:45
 1940-11-22129Carlo Daponde132*12** 25 3*Stanley Arena, New Britain, Connecticut, USA*W* TKO6/6








Pep down in the first round. 1940-10-24125Jimmy McAllister125Â½*debut*Arena, New Haven, Connecticut, USA*W* PTS4/4








1940-10-03125Â½Jimmy Ritchie126*17** 5 5*Municipal Stadium, Waterbury, Connecticut, USA*W* TKO3/6








time: 2:02
 1940-09-19124Jackie Moore126*debut*Bulkeley Stadium, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* UD6/6








1940-09-05124Joey Marcus126Â½*0** 1 0*Randolph-Clowes Stadium, Waterbury, Connecticut, USA*W* UD4/4








1940-08-29124Â½Tommy Burns122Â½*13** 19 3*Bulkeley Stadium, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* TKO1/4








1940-08-08124Â½Joey Wasnick127*17** 11 1*Bulkeley Stadium, Hartford, Connecticut, USA*W* KO3/4








 


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

@One to watch

unless you are from the 1940s and you followed that era. you are no different from me buddy. Listening to documentary about how great pep was vs documentary about how great Floyd is NO difference. Viewing Floyd's record vs Pap's record = no difference.

And again. Maybe you should know how sportsbetting sites make their lines. Off the fighters records and information they have the same as the bettors. If a fighter is unknown guess what... they use their records and guess what boxrec provide?


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> First of all there isn't many posters in here that is from 1940s. I never claimed to be a historian. I do know that Pep was involved in a plane crash and recovered and fought on. However don't tell me i don't know how to do research like the rest. Pep fought majority bums from the get go from the beginning to the end. injury or not.


Youre so contradictory about this

You say you never claimed to be a historian and you clearly dont know his era in detail yet disect Peps resume and call his opponents 90% bums when you do your "research" which we all know is just looking at boxrec, yet how would you even know if they were bums if you dont have a deep understanding of that era cause your no historian like you say

No wonder it looks like 90% bums to you cause id imagine you only recognize 10% of the names

Just stop fucking up the forum every time you do one of these threads its like a cancer spreading

And dont bother replying im leaving this thread and hoping itll just die, hope others do too

Edit: oh fuck me just saw you started posting boxrec pages above :rofl im gone


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Theron said:


> Youre so contradictory about this
> 
> You say you never claimed to be a historian and you clearly dont know his era in detail yet disect Peps resume and call his opponents 90% bums when you do your "research" which we all know is just looking at boxrec, yet how would you even know if they were bums if you dont have a deep understanding of that era cause your no historian like you say
> 
> Just stop fucking up the forum every time you do one of these threads its like a cancer spreading


Contradicting? You do know that you can pick a winner base on their records right?

For example.

You get fighter A vs fighter B with no footage. And you see fighter A fought the same avg joes like Fighter B. but the differences is that fighter A loses to the avg joes while fighter B doesn't.... Guess what? who do you think is going to win, using common sense?

Everyone who tries to bet on boxing and tries to figure out who is better, ALWAYS goes to boxrec or record providing site. And you are down playing it. what a joke.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

To compare 2 boxers at different weights who fought in different eras by Boxrec is truly embarassing.

Watch his fights,learn about his opposition.get a feeling for the sport in those days.you have just posted a boxrec sequence that showed he fought 19 times in 1941.floyd fights twice a year.so you understand why there is some novices in amongst those 19 opponents yeah? 

You can't compare them without doing some real research into pep.unitl you do then you just sound like a stupid kid.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> @One to watch
> 
> unless you are from the 1940s and you followed that era. you are no different from me buddy. Listening to documentary about how great pep was vs documentary about how great Floyd is NO difference. Viewing Floyd's record vs Pap's record = no difference.
> 
> And again. Maybe you should know how sportsbetting sites make their lines. Off the fighters records and information they have the same as the bettors. If a fighter is unknown guess what... they use their records and guess what boxrec provide?


I didn't say pep was better than floyd.

I don't know enough about history,so I don't make stupid claims I can't back up.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

You don't pick the winner of a 50/50 fight from boxrec.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> To compare 2 boxers at different weights who fought in different eras by Boxrec is truly embarassing.
> 
> Watch his fights,learn about his opposition.get a feeling for the sport in those days.you have just posted a boxrec sequence that showed he fought 19 times in 1941.floyd fights twice a year.so you understand why there is some novices in amongst those 19 opponents yeah?
> 
> You can't compare them without doing some real research into pep.unitl you do then you just sound like a stupid kid.


Just bc you lack common sense period. Anyone who is dumb are the ones who doesn't understand how it works.
You act like the method of finding out which boxers is better has evolved throughout the years. Records, footage. the end.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> You don't pick the winner of a 50/50 fight from boxrec.


huh?
record and footage. if not footage... guess what... only boxrec or (record providing source).


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

@tliang1000

Why don't you answer my points in the other thread about the number of great fighters Ezzard Charles has consistently beaten and the level of dominance he displayed moving through the weights and explain to me why you believe Mayweather's resumÃ© is superior?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

@Danny why don't you figure out yourself?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Just bc you lack common sense period. Anyone who is dumb are the ones who doesn't understand how it works.
> You act like the method of finding out which boxers is better has evolved throughout the years. Records, footage. the end.


Styles make fights and a fighters record in the 1940s was vastly different to now.

You could have world class fighters who had lost 20 odd fights.now you have guys with less ability losing 1 or 2 their whole career.in those days,nobody cherry picked and they only had one route to a title.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny said:


> @tliang1000
> 
> Why don't you answer my points in the other thread about the number of great fighters Ezzard Charles has consistently beaten and the level of dominance he displayed moving through the weights and explain to me why you believe Mayweather's resumÃ© is superior?


Boxrec baby.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Coming back in here temporarily to say I would love to see why Floyds resume is better than Ezzards as told by tilang

If this is gonna be in here might aswell have some entertainment in this thread 


I reckon everybody ask for that breakdown, were all dying to hear Tilang


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Styles make fights and a fighters record in the 1940s was vastly different to now.
> 
> You could have world class fighters who had lost 20 odd fights.now you have guys with less ability losing 1 or 2 their whole career.in those days,nobody cherry picked and they only had one route to a title.


If you haven't got 12 years experience in betting on fights with an winning avg over 70% on less than 2-1 fights i suggest you stfu. There is no way i would listen to anyone in *ANY FORUM* who claim that they know who is better unless they out perform me, period. We are not in the same league. I put my money where my mouth is and won while all u guys are just opinions with NOTHING to backup.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> @*Danny* why don't you figure out yourself?


How can I figure out the reasoning for your opinion? You specifically stated that Floyd had a better resumÃ©, I posted a rebuttal expecting you to impart some wisdom on why, so what's your issue with having a discussion? Is it because you don't know any of the fighters I mentioned on Charles' record by any chance without having to Boxrec them?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

@*Danny*

sure danny i don't know anything. i don't know how to picks winners to save my life. you are better at figuring out who is better despite having no experience on a weekly basis betting hundreds of dollars like me.

You must be confused, that i don't need your confirmation.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> @*Danny*
> 
> sure danny i don't know anything. i don't know how to picks winners to save my life. you are better at figuring out who is better despite having no experience on a weekly basis betting hundreds of dollars like me.
> 
> You must be confused, that i don't need your confirmation.


What does picking a winner have to do with anything. Danny asked for you to clarify why you believe FLoyd has a better resume than Ezzard so why are you picking a winner. Ezzard Charles died 40 years ago theres no picking nothing here.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> @*Danny*
> 
> sure danny i don't know anything. i don't know how to picks winners to save my life. you are better at figuring out who is better despite having no experience on a weekly basis betting hundreds of dollars like me.
> 
> You must be confused, that i don't need your confirmation.


What does that have to do with a question asking you to explain why Floyd Mayweather's resumÃ© is better than Ezzard Charles'? It's a simple question that you seem unable to answer, surely if you knew anything about Ezzard Charles and the fighters on his resumÃ© you could provide an explanation rather than embarrassing yourself by making a statement and then running away from follow up questions asking for simple rationale?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Why do i need to explain myself to someone who would rather die then to agree with me? and going to fight me tooth and nail after i point out the fact that you think that floyd fought C+ level bums while Pep did worse.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Why do i need to explain myself to someone who would rather die then to agree with me.


Because you made a statement and offered no explanation intially?

I am actually more than happy to hear different points of view which is why I offered my contrary opinion and asked to hear yours, yet you seem unable to explain why, clearly because you don't know anything about the fighters on Ezzard Charles' record to critique his resumÃ© compared to Mayweather's.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> What does picking a winner have to do with anything. Danny asked for you to clarify why you believe FLoyd has a better resume than Ezzard so why are you picking a winner. Ezzard Charles died 40 years ago theres no picking nothing here.


Hmm i wonder why i don't feel like carry a convo with a guy who claims that Floyd fought bums while Pep's resume is better hm.... maybe bc i think he is stupid.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Hmm i wonder why i don't feel like carry a convo with a guy who claims that Floyd fought bums while Pep's resume is better hm.... maybe bc i think he is stupid.


Your avoiding it. If you dont know just say so, not everyone can know the ins and outs of every boxer in history.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Hmm i wonder why i don't feel like carry a convo with a guy who claims that Floyd fought bums while Pep's resume is better hm.... maybe bc i think he is stupid.


When did I saw that Floyd fought bums? I said in a historical contexts the likes of Berto, Guerrero, Ortiz, Maidana, Baldomir, Gatti will go down as no better than C+ level fighters, in a context where A level fighters are considered elite. Do you not agree that the likes of Berto will be several rungs below say a Sandy Saddler or Manny Pacquiao?

Again at no point did I actually saw in said thread that Pep's resumÃ© was superior to Mayweather's, I was defended you critiquing his record saying it was mostly made up of bums by pointing out that there were also plenty of excellent wins there such as Saddler and Chalky Wright, two fighters you've never heard of.

I always find it funny when somebody confidently states 'Floyd is better than Pep or Charles his resumÃ© is better' when they clearly have no knowledge of either fighter or any of the fighters they've beaten, as is evident by your miserably, pathetic retreat in to a shell when asked to explain your thought process behind such a statement.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Your avoiding it. If you dont know just say so, not everyone can know the ins and outs of every boxer in history.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


How can i not know when there is footage on youtube and boxrec?


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> How can i not know when there is footage on youtube and boxrec?


Why not just simply answer the question then and shut me up?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

@Danny

Oh really? i don't know when they are fight footage and boxrec? Thats why i said figure out yourself. Unless you are from 1920s, you have no advantage over me in picking "who is better" retard.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> @*Danny*
> 
> Oh really? i don't know when they are fight footage and boxrec? Thats why i said figure out yourself. Unless you are from 1920s, you have no advantage over me in picking "who is better" retard.


:lol: You are talking absolute shit now pal. What's the problem with adding some reasoning to your opinion? I've stated I believe Charles has a vastly superior resumÃ© and offered clear and precise thoughts and rationale as to why, you simply said 'Mayweather's resumÃ© is better than Charles' and yet when invited to post some reasoning behind it (being afforded the opportunity to make a fool out of me in the process by proving that you do actually possess some knowledge about Ezzard Charles and his record) you crawl under a rock like a little bitch.

Absolutely embarrassing mate.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> How can i not know when there is footage on youtube and boxrec?


Boxrec is only a list of fights and the official scoring, doesnt tell you shit about the fights. Theres not much footage on Ezzard so youtube aint going to teach you much other than watching an old version with Lou Gehrigs disease.

Theres a lot of recorded history though and theres also some fights unavailable to Youtube users plus with Boxrec you still have to know the era to be able to use it otherwise your just going to fly over a lot of things.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

@Danny

If you can't figure out who is p4p better by the footage or by their record and apply some common sense into it, then you are on your own buddy.


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Tliang =


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> @*Danny*
> 
> If you can't figure out who is p4p better by the footage or by their record and apply some common sense into it, then you are on your own buddy.


I have figured it out, the correct answer is Ezzard Charles has a far superior resumÃ©, now why don't you prove me wrong?

Oh wait, you don't know anything about Ezzard Charles beyond a name you read on Boxrec a few hours ago.

Clown.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Boxrec is only a list of fights and the official scoring, doesnt tell you shit about the fights. Theres not much footage on Ezzard so youtube aint going to teach you much other than watching an old version with Lou Gehrigs disease.
> 
> *Theres a lot of recorded history though and theres also some fights unavailable to Youtube users plus with Boxrec you still have to know the era to be able to use it otherwise your just going to fly over a lot of things.
> *
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


I'm flying over shit? I got the same sources as anyone else here does but i'm no the one who act like like i'm from the 1940s.

actually it does tell you shit about the fights. It tells you a lot of shit about the fights. Their fight now weights, kds, who won, what weight, ref, and etc.
:rolleyes


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

@*Danny*

I don't know nothing about Ezzard Charles but you do right? You are 80 years old now huh?

why don't you forward some shit that i haven't seen or shown on boxrec then bitch.

Send me something that justify how he is better than Floyd. I'll wait


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> I'm flying over shit? I got the same sources as anyone else here does but i'm no the one who act like like i'm from the 1940s.
> 
> actually it does tell you shit about the fights. It tells you a lot of shit about the fights. Their fight now weights, kds, who won, what weight, ref, and etc.
> :rolleyes


Yep and those same records tell you Rios beat Abril fairly easily so obviously its flawed.

And unless you have rare footage of Ezzards fights that isnt available on Youtube or have studied press reports or talked with historians who followed his career at the time and have sources of knowledge that Boxrec and Youtube do t have then no you aint got the same sources as everyone else.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Typical shit from tony, deflecting instead of substantiating the claim. 

Tliang: "Floyd is better than x"
Everyone else: "Um...why?"
Tliang: "why don't you explain it huh?! you tell me?! (aka give me something to work with as I know nothing about boxing history)"
Everyone else: "But you're the one making the claim. I already know why I think this way, you're the one making the claim, make the argument."
Tliang: "This is so pointless you all act like you were there, I win bets on fights, boxrec is my 2nd wife, Floyd beat champs as good as anyone and is undefeated and did it for 17 years wow so amaze, look at me touch up this heavy bag-UH oh yeah UH"


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Yep and those same records tell you Rios beat Abril fairly easily so obviously its flawed.
> 
> And unless you have rare footage of Ezzards fights that isnt available on Youtube or have studied press reports or talked with historians who followed his career at the time and have sources of knowledge that Boxrec and Youtube do t have then no you aint got the same sources as everyone else.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


And lets disregard the fact that you think Boxrec doesn't tell you shit about the fight.

Why you forward me those sources then and see if i changed my opinion.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> And lets disregard the fact that you think Boxrec doesn't tell you shit about the fight.
> 
> Why you forward me those sources then and see if i changed my opinion.


What do you want? Im sure as shit not sending you any rare footage.

How about you start by telling us all how Floyds resume is better than Ezzards and then we can all put you right on what your missing?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> @*Danny*
> 
> I don't know nothing about Ezzard Charles but you do right? You are 80 years old now huh?
> 
> ...


:lol: I already have dipshit, I've talked about the fighters who's beaten and why that makes his resumÃ© better than Floyd's. Why don't you list the fighters Floyd beaten who are better than the likes of Archie Moore, Charley Burley, Jimmy Bivins and Lloyd Marshall?

I've offered enough reasoning behind why I think Charles' resumÃ© is superior, you have offered none because you are a joke of a poster who knows nothing about the subject and ducks the question.

I genuinely think you are mentally retarded reading your posts tonight.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Typical shit from tony, deflecting instead of substantiating the claim.
> 
> Tliang: "Floyd is better than x"
> Everyone else: "Um...why?"
> ...


I don't give details huh? Perhap you missed the boxrec bomb showing how many bums pep has fought.
and if you can't see how they are weaseling out of their original argument then that is your problem.

And it is pointless, like i have stated earlier, i don't need anyone to tell me who is better when in reality it is you guys who needs it. 
Coming from a Guy who pick Canelo over Floyd.

It is clear that You care more about the videos than i do. no one is claiming anything then what you are making up.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

@Danny

you name off the people he has beaten? oh wow, thats amazing. You sure prove me wrong. How about putting your knowledge to the test before trying to convince that you know wtf u are talking about. How about that?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I don't give details huh? Perhap you missed the boxrec bomb showing how many bums pep has fought.
> and if you can't see how they are weaseling out of their original argument then that is your problem.
> 
> And it is pointless, like i have stated earlier, i don't need anyone to tell me who is better when in reality it is you guys who needs it.
> ...


You haven't explained why Floyd's resume is better. Meaningless wins for Pep don't invalidate or lessen great ones, you just don't know about them. It's been explained to you before that instead of sparring, top fighters back in the day fought much more often against lesser opposition. So stop saying things you can't back up.


----------



## Atlanta (Sep 17, 2012)

Glove_Game said:


> Resumes are quite close
> 
> Mayweather is a better boxer than Pep though, quite clearly so. Of course boxing fans are the only sports fans who refuse to acknowledge modern athletes alongside the previous generations


You see this shit with Jordan Fans in Basketball. Dudes look lost when you kill their main argument (rings) by pointing out Bill Russell has to wear some of his rings on his damn toes.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You haven't explained why Floyd's resume is better. Meaningless wins for Pep don't invalidate or lessen great ones, you just don't know about them. It's been explained to you before that instead of sparring, top fighters back in the day fought much more often against lesser opposition. So stop saying things you can't back up.


How about the simple fact that he has never lost against elite competition while Ezzard did and lost to C and below level competition.

So instead of sparring they fight lessor opponents and then they lose to them OKAY. you sure showed me.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> You haven't explained why Floyd's resume is better. Meaningless wins for Pep don't invalidate or lessen great ones, you just don't know about them. It's been explained to you before that instead of sparring, top fighters back in the day fought much more often against lesser opposition. *So stop saying things you can't back up*.


that's funny I back my shit up on a weekly basis but i am being challenged on the "who is better" argument. LMFAO.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> @*Danny*
> 
> you name off the people he has beaten? oh wow, thats amazing. You sure prove me wrong. How about putting your knowledge to the test before trying to convince that you know wtf u are talking about. How about that?





Danny said:


> Interesting opinion. I personally would say Charles has a vastly superior resumï¿½ given multiple wins each over ATG's like Archie Moore, Jimmy Bivins, Charley Burley, Lloyd Marshall across a number of weights. He started at 160 and beat some of these HOF's there, then continued to beat them at 175 where he was dominant for many years, and even moved up to HW and conquered there winning the title and holding on to it for a few years.
> 
> Other HOF's he beat include Joey Maxim, Jersey Joe Walcott, Joe Louis albeit coming out of a 2 year retirement. He also beat guys like hard-hitting HW contener Elmer Ray, the excellent 175lb puncher Bob Satterfield aswell as other good fighters like Oakland Billy Smith, Teddy Yarosz and Gus Lesnevich.
> 
> How do you think Floyd's opposition stacks up to this and would you be able to use specific examples where you believe he's beaten superior fighters to the likes of Moore and Burley?


I've already offered my reasoning, there is nothing else I need to say.

Archie Moore - top 15 ATG.
Charley Burley -top 30 ATG
Jimmy Bivins - top 60 ATG
Lloyd Marshall - top 70 ATG

Joey Maxim is a HOF'er too and a top 20 LHW of all-time. Jersey Joe Walcott is a top 20 HW of all-time. Charles tarted at 160 and beat greats there, filled out naturally at 175 and dominated there for years cleaning out a division that featured some of the greatest fighters ever, then stepped up to HW and won the title beating a recently unretired Louis and top 20 HW along the way along with good contenders like Ray and Lesnevich.

Now, would you finally care to elaborate on the Mayweather's resumï¿½ a bit more and explain exactly why Floyd's resumï¿½ beats that?


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> How about the simple fact that he has never lost against elite competition while Ezzard did and lost to C and below level competition.
> 
> So instead of sparring they fight lessor opponents and then they lose to them OKAY. you sure showed me.


Losing doesn't subtract from your best wins. But of course you'd adopt that position, it favors an undefeated fighter with the lesser wins :lol:

I mean shit, some random anonymous dudes on boxrec never lost to C level opposition either. Doesn't make them great.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny said:


> I've already offered my reasoning, there is nothing else I need to say.
> 
> Archie Moore - top 15 ATG.
> Charley Burley -top 30 ATG
> ...


Pac top 20 ATG
JMM top 20 ATG
Oscar top 50 ATG
Shane top 70 ATG
Suck on that bitch.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> *Losing doesn't subtract from your best wins.* But of course you'd adopt that position, it favors an undefeated fighter with the lesser wins :lol:
> 
> I mean shit, some random anonymous dudes on boxrec never lost to C level opposition either. Doesn't make them great.


LMAO i guess the guys who beat Pac/past legends are all ATGs.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Where is the option for Floyd is TBE?


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> How about the simple fact that he has never lost against elite competition while Ezzard did and lost to C and below level competition.
> 
> So instead of sparring they fight lessor opponents and then they lose to them OKAY. you sure showed me.


What C level fighters did Ezzard lose to barring the time he was shot and sufferring from MS?

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Pac top 20 ATG
> JMM top 20 ATG
> Oscar top 50 ATG
> Shane top 70 ATG
> Suck on that bitch.


Just gone full retard!

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> What C level fighters did Ezzard lose to barring the time he was shot and sufferring from MS?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


His 23rdish pro fight. MS then too huh

1942-05-13162Â½Kid Tunero155Â¾*75** 22 12*Music Hall Arena, Cincinnati, Ohio, USA*L*SD10/10


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> The reason these people get pissed off is because historians dont rate floyd as highly as they expect.
> 
> So they try to discredit old timers records and skills.or claim that historians are biased to pre war fighters,or say people are jealous of Floyd's success.
> 
> When the truth is that they just need to accept that mayweather isn't as good as he and his fans love to boast he is.


Exactly mate, it's hard to accept this crop of fighters isn't as good as what other people got to witness but it's true


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> His 23rdish pro fight. MS then too huh
> 
> 1942-05-13162Â½Kid Tunero155Â¾*75** 22 12*Music Hall Arena, Cincinnati, Ohio, USA*L*SD10/10


Kid Tunero a C class fighter? Im gonna guess again that your being a Boxrec Warrior cause Tunero beat about ten guys who are in or candidayes for the HOF, several ATGs, numerous world champions and numerous quality contenders.

Tony put the wine down, your embarrassing yourself to legendary messures tonight.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Pac top 20 ATG
> *JMM top 20 ATG
> Oscar top 50 ATG*
> Shane top 70 ATG
> Suck on that bitch.


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: No.

I'm a big fan of JMM but top 20 all-time. :rofl

Not to mention Floyd quickly dragged him up from 135 and he looked like shit. Not to mention Shane was past his prime. Not to mention Oscar was past his best. Not to mention he fought Pac 5 years too late aswell.

Woeful explanation and reasoning, no wonder it took you so long to reply. Maybe you should have just continue to let me goad you and kept your mouth shut, I think you've made things worse for yourself now that you've actually tried to justify yourself. :lol:


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> LMAO i guess the guys who beat Pac/past legends are all ATGs.


...what? It takes more than a good win, you have to beat good contenders and champions over a period of time. Beating other ATG's on top of that helps immensely.

You've still provided no argument though, as usual. Expected nothing less.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Mods we need to nip shit opinions in the bud


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

JMM top 20 :rofl


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

In tliang's defense, some of Pep's opposition was indefensible. If the argument is that Floyd is guilty of fighting a few bums, you should also be able to say the same about Pep. This can be done while still arguing that Pep had the better overall resume.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

steviebruno said:


> In tliang's defense, some of Pep's opposition was indefensible. If the argument is that Floyd is guilty of fighting a few bums, you should also be able to say the same about Pep. This can be done while still arguing that Pep had the better overall resume.


No doubt he fought a lot of questionable opposition, just as fighters pad their records early these days, fighters of yesteryear fought extremely often so they have to find opponents from somewhere. You can pull up for example a lot of his opposition in '46 between the Sal Bartolo and Chalky Wright fights - two excellent wins over top fighters - and say he fought a lot of poor fighters in between or whatever, but the fact is those two wins are 5 months apart, that's no different than Floyd fighting twice a year 6 months apart and resting in between, infact the only difference is Pep is still fighting and racking up wins, not healing and putting his body through the limits while Floyd is resting up preparing for his next bout months down the line.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> In tliang's defense, some of Pep's opposition was indefensible. If the argument is that Floyd is guilty of fighting a few bums, you should also be able to say the same about Pep. This can be done while still arguing that Pep had the better overall resume.


Most of the "indefensible" opposition were just monthly fights for a little extra money that didn't interfere with his schedule against true contender.
He could fight a shit bum and then 2 weeks later have one against a HoF candidate.

It's not like for example Wilder who spends 9 months facing 2 bums in total. (If Wilder fights that Pole next)


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny said:


> No doubt he fought a lot of questionable opposition, just as fighters pad their records early these days, fighters of yesteryear fought extremely often so they have to find opponents from somewhere. You can pull up for example a lot of his opposition in '46 between the Sal Bartolo and Chalky Wright fights - two excellent wins over top fighters - and say he fought a lot of poor fighters in between or whatever, but the fact is those two wins are 5 months apart, that's no different than Floyd fighting twice a year 6 months apart and resting in between, infact the only difference is Pep is still fighting and racking up wins, not healing and putting his body through the limits while Floyd is resting up preparing for his next bout months down the line.


Alot of those fights were sparring sessions, though, in which he had absolutely no chance of losing. And if Pep was not allowed to heal leading up to big fights, neither were his opponents in those particular fights. For instance, when Saddler fought Pep in 1951, he had already fought 12 fights that year (shoutouts to BoxRec).

And if Floyd is having additional time to heal before his fights, so are his opponents. No one is really fighting more than 3 or 4 times a year anymore.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

dyna said:


> Most of the "indefensible" opposition were just monthly fights for a little extra money that didn't interfere with his schedule against true contender.
> He could fight a shit bum and then 2 weeks later have one against a HoF candidate.
> 
> It's not like for example Wilder who spends 9 months facing 2 bums in total. (If Wilder fights that Pole next)


And that bum would have served as a tuneup. Probably much easier on the body than the brutal training camps that guys are doing these days.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> ...what? It takes more than a good win, you have to beat good contenders and champions over a period of time. Beating other ATG's on top of that helps immensely.
> 
> You've still provided no argument though, as usual. Expected nothing less.


Provided no argument my ass. Hell you along with the rest who doesn't agree haven't provide any reason why i should value your opinions over myself. What credentials do you guys have? NOTHING.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Danny said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: No.
> 
> I'm a big fan of JMM but top 20 all-time. :rofl
> 
> ...


You are full of shit. JMM challenged Floyd no the other way around jackass. Greats beating other greats when "not" in prime happen more than not you dumbass. 
You are just mad bc you were criticizing Floyd's opponent and supporting another in pep and fell on your face.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Provided no argument my ass. Hell you along with the rest who doesn't agree haven't provide any reason why i should value your opinions over myself. What credentials do you guys have? NOTHING.


We're waiting for you to offer any substantive argument to support your unpopular claim.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> We're waiting for you to offer any substantive argument to support your unpopular claim.


I already did and you responded with losses don't subtract:rofl
it is ok, just pretend that it didn't happen.


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Pac top 20 ATG
> JMM top 20 ATG
> Oscar top 50 ATG
> Shane top 70 ATG
> Suck on that bitch.


Aw tliang! I thought you were done with this shit man!:verysad


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Kid Tunero a C class fighter? Im gonna guess again that your being a Boxrec Warrior cause Tunero beat about ten guys who are in or candidayes for the HOF, several ATGs, numerous world champions and numerous quality contenders.
> 
> Tony put the wine down, your embarrassing yourself to legendary messures tonight.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


You got dumbass @*Danny* Stating Robert Guerrero is a C level fighter but Kid Tunero is not a C Class fighter LMAO. THis just proves that certain group on this forum is gay as fuck.
Funny as hell how Kid Tunero loses everyone with a decent record and can only produce a win over a 25-7, and 18-4, 19-3 and 3-8. BUT WHAT DO I KNOW RIGHT? I DIDN'T FOLLOW HIS CAREER SO MY COMMON SENSE DON'T WORK. *Half of the time i don't even have to research and i already know i'm going to be right. Isn't that amazing???*


1935-07-13
154Marcel Thil156ï¿½*108** 22 14

*Arï¿½nes du Rond-Point du Prado, Marseille, Bouches-du-Rhï¿½ne, France*L*UD15/15











 referee: Roger Nicod
IBU World (1913 - 1946) middleweight title
Source for weights and venue: Correspondence with Bibliothï¿½ques municipales de Marseille. 1935-06-28
Bep Donnars*18** 14 5

*Stade Roland Garros, Paris, Paris, France*W*PTS10/10











1935-04-21
154ï¿½Vincenzo Rocchi156ï¿½*25** 7 7

*Hï¿½tel Negresco, Nice, Alpes-Maritimes, France*W*PTS10/10











1935-04-15
Mario Casadei*13** 2 3

*Teatro Puccini, Milan, Lombardia, Italy*L*DQ3/10











1935-03-22
154Vilda Jaks157*24** 0 4

*Salle Wagram, Paris, Paris, France*L*PTS12/12











1935-03-01
Vilda Jaks*23** 0 4

*Salle Wagram, Paris, Paris, France*L*PTS10/10











1934-12-03
Jock McAvoy*96** 6 1

*King's Hall, Belle Vue, Manchester, Lancashire, United Kingdom*L*TKO7/12











referee: Percy Moss 1934-11-12
Carmelo Candel*73** 15 10

*Palais des Sports, Paris, Paris, France*D*PTS10/10











1934-09-28
Erich Seelig*22** 5 1

*Salle Wagram, Paris, Paris, France*L*PTS10/10











1934-09-21
Luigi Bonetti*9** 13 9

*Salle Wagram, Paris, Paris, France*W*TKO6/10











1934-09-03
Rodolfo Redaelli*3** 8 3

*Stade Roland Garros, Paris, Paris, France*W*KO6/10











1934-07-25
Carmelo Candel*71** 15 9

*Stade Roland Garros, Paris, Paris, France*L*PTS10/10











1933-11-19
Gustave Roth*50** 3 9

*Palais des Sports, Brussels, Bruxelles-Capitale, Belgium*L*PTS10/10











1933-10-02
157Marcel Thil159ï¿½*94** 22 13

*Palais des Sports, Paris, Paris, France*L*UD15/15











IBU World (1913 - 1946) middleweight title 


----------



## Vaitor (Apr 22, 2015)

:rofl at this and the other thread


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

tliang1000 said:


> Both.


Well, like I said, those are two different things entirely and some, including myself, may be inclined to give you two separate answers.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> You got dumbass @Danny Stating Robert Guerrero is a C level fighter but Kid Tunero is not a C Class fighter LMAO. THis just proves that certain group on this forum is gay as fuck.
> 
> 
> 1935-07-13
> ...


Tony your thick as fuck and aint got a clue what your on about. The whole forum is laughing at you. You should really head back to your home on ESB or whatever its called now. Being a boxrec warrior aint gonna fly here.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

PityTheFool said:


> Aw tliang! I thought you were done with this shit man!:verysad


These people are delusional. Most of the greatest wins from other legends were against other legends not at their best. Hearns vs Duran, Hagler vs Duran, SRL vs Duran but THEY ALL GOT CREDIT. Except for Floyd of course. He never gets out of prime wheter if h is fighting a 21 year old or fighters his age or slightly younger.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> Tony your thick as fuck and aint got a clue what your on about. The whole forum is laughing at you. You should really head back to your home on ESB or whatever its called now. Being a boxrec warrior aint gonna fly here.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


I'm laughing at all you retards who act like you guys know what you guys are talking about. Quit posting and face reality.

You are not going to call out Danny's Bullshit about Guerruro, Gatti, Berto as C level but you gonna lie to my face and say Kid Tunero wasn't C level????? Bias as shit and i've proved it.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> I already did and you responded with losses don't subtract:rofl
> it is ok, just pretend that it didn't happen.


Right, because losses don't erase wins. So how does Floyd have the better wins?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Right, because losses don't erase wins. So how does Floyd have the better wins?


OH now we going we going to use the word "erase" instead of "Subject" ok bogo. LOLOLOL. and the side tracking begins.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> OH now we going we going to use the word "erase" instead of "Subject" ok bogo. LOLOLOL. and the side tracking begins.


What? Do you mean "subtract"? I think you mean "subtract". No, they don't subtract either. They don't take away an Olympians gold medal for failing to place the following year, do they? They don't take away superbowl rings when you come in second later on, do they?

The only person sidetracking here is you, because you've offered nothing but an idiotic argument that puts only undefeated fighters at the top of the ATG list.


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> *What? Do you mean "subtract"? I think you mean "subtract". No, they don't subtract either. They don't take away an Olympians gold medal for failing to place the following year, do they?* They don't take away superbowl rings when you come in second later on, do they?
> 
> The only person sidetracking here is you, because you've offered nothing but an idiotic argument that puts only undefeated fighters at the top of the ATG list.


Why would they take away your gold medal from what you did year before? You are a retard Bogo. If you lose last year you are "Subtracted" from the competition dummy. LOLOL. 
Yes yes bogo "Subtract". ANd yes they do SUbtract jackass. You lose your standing, your ranking, in your division, and your p4p ranking. Pay decrease, boxing fans bash you. You lose all kinds of shit losing. But since you are desperate to have an argument..... Losses "don't subtract"


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Lol


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

So lets tally it up for today hmm..
@Danny who argued with me bc he thinks Guerruro is C level much like Pep's overall career who fought a bunch of C level even though they are F level, sparring partner level. @Chatty who is clearly bias want to go against my point againt Danny saying that Ezzard charles is not greater bc loses to C level and himself got exposed that Kid Tunero is every bit of C level, may be worse.
@Bozo who hops on anyone's dick who goes against me no matter how retarded their point is.

But somehow i need to justify myself when i've already schooled @Danny. Desperate much????


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Also lets not forget kids that boxrec doesn't tell you shit about the fight either (thanks @*Chatty*). And many poster claim they are boxing historians here and got "unique" sources that they are unwilling to share. (thanks @*Chatty*, theron, chatty one to watch. And they are 80 years old and NOT ONLY can tell you all about the classic fighters from the 40s and ALL their opponents career bc they are that much of a boxing fan.

Also All Floyd wins against ATGS was bc they are out of prime while other legends got ton of ATG victories in peak prime conditions. (@danny)

I'm not talking to a group of retards at all.

Meanwhile trying to brain wash the forum that Losses don't subtract. (@Bogo)

And all the fighters in the past is got greater skills despite having an amateur career. And that Pep fought bums bc he is in need of money and loses to sparring partner level opponents. (@bogo and some other retard from earlier).


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

We havent learnt anything here at all. Only thing we have clarified once again is that @tliang has no idea what he is talking about and continues just to talk rubbish and hope Boxrec can save his retarded arse.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

Chatty said:


> We havent learnt anything here at all. Only thing we have clarified once again is that @tliang has no idea what he is talking about and continues just to talk rubbish and hope Boxrec can save his retarded arse.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


hey chatty, now you are just being vague! Bogo hates that. you have to give a length essay like reply and a fight video to count as an explanation. 
You don't have to make any sense just as you thoroughly explain yourself. [email protected] bogo ain't that right????


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Whitaker beating Vasquez is a much better win than Mayweather beating Canelo
Dominating Chavez is better than anything on Floyd's resume
In a 2 year period Pea beat p4p top 10 McGirt 2 times, p4p top 10 Vasquez, and p4p #2 Julio Cesar Chavez

Floyd went on holiday for 2 years because he wanted to keep that 0

Void is Void


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Shot, cocaine addicted Whitaker gave peak Trinidad a tough fight.

If Trinidad was around today Floyd would be retired again, Floyd is a chicken, Whitaker is the GOAT because he took tough challenges, Floyd waits for them to get old and then runs all night


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Old Whitaker beat Oscar De La Hoya almost as clear as a prime Floyd beat a shot De La Hoya, Whitaker showed in this fight that he was 15x the defensive master wizard that Floyd is.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Shot, cocaine addicted Whitaker gave peak Trinidad a tough fight.
> 
> If Trinidad was around today Floyd would be retired again, Floyd is a chicken, Whitaker is the GOAT because he took tough challenges, Floyd waits for them to get old and then runs all night


Calling Whitaker the GOAT is about as bad as calling Mayweather the GOAT, and I'm a fan of both. Ray Robinson is far greater than either of them (just to name one).


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Whitaker showed that he would be p4p1 in any era because he came through adversity against many good fighters, like Hurtado (dominated Augustus who nearly beat Floyd, and knocked down Tzsyu 2 times, Floyd was scared badly of Tzsyu) and beat Randall Bailey who was a world champion several times.

Also Wilfredo Rivera gave Whitaker a little trouble, so Whitaker rematched him straight away because Whitaker was not scared, Floyd only gives rematches to bums like Maidana (lost to Khan) and Castillo (very small and no skill, also won the first fight though)

Rivera who fought Whitaker would give anyone on Floyd's resume a tough fight.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cormega said:


> Calling Whitaker the GOAT is about as bad as calling Mayweather the GOAT, and I'm a fan of both. Ray Robinson is far greater than either of them (just to name one).


I rank only on eye test, Robinson was very good, but Whitaker was just a little better, the main aim of boxing is hit and don't get hit, Robinson could hit but he also got hit, Mayweather doesn't get hit but doesn't hit either, he just runs.

Whitaker hits and doesn't get hit, even against p4p top fighters who are much bigger like Vasquez and Chavez who was p4p atg top 30 and was 87-0


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> I rank only on eye test, Robinson was very good, but Whitaker was just a little better, the main aim of boxing is hit and don't get hit, Robinson could hit but he also got hit, Mayweather doesn't get hit but doesn't hit either, he just runs.
> 
> Whitaker hits and doesn't get hit, even against p4p top fighters who are much bigger like Vasquez and Chavez who was p4p atg top 30 and was 87-0


Greatness isn't determined that way, it's based on actual accomplishments. If you want to call Whitaker the best ever based on eye test I wouldn't have much of a problem with that, but he quite simply is not the greatest of all time. Ray Robinson, Henry Armstrong and others have accomplished much more than him in the sport of boxing, therefore they are greater.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cormega said:


> Greatness isn't determined that way, it's based on actual accomplishments. If you want to call Whitaker the best ever based on eye test I wouldn't have much of a problem with that, but he quite simply is not the greatest of all time. Ray Robinson, Henry Armstrong and others have accomplished much more than him in the sport of boxing, therefore they are greater.


Did either of those beat anyone better than Chavez? I don't think so, Chavez was p4p #1 and 87-0 top 30 atg p4p
Whitaker won titles in more weights that Robinson in a tougher era, and yes Armstrong won belts in 3 weight divisions, but he lost lots of fights and didn't beat anyone who wasn't beaten many times by average fighters, i'm not even shitting on Armstrong but he just isn't as great as Whitaker, Whitaker didn't really lose until he lost a close fight to Trinidad when he was old and on drugs, I think Trinidad hit hard enough to knock Robinson out also, and Chavez would have beaten Armstrong.

Robinson is p4p #2 all time and Armstrong makes the top #1 0 but no I don't think either are as good or as great as Whitaker

Also Whitaker fought away many times, I don't think Robinson was ever the underdog

Whitaker fought Julio Cesar Vasquez who beat Winky Wright who is an ATG and he fought him just after he beat Wright so it's a great win and Whitaker was the underdog and he was much smaller fighter and he won most rounds and dominated, I think Vasquez would be a tough fight for Robinson whereas Whitaker was smaller and won easy.


----------



## Brnxhands (Jun 11, 2013)

Willie


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Whitaker beating Vasquez is a much better win than Mayweather beating Canelo
> Dominating Chavez is better than anything on Floyd's resume
> In a 2 year period Pea beat p4p top 10 McGirt 2 times, p4p top 10 Vasquez, and p4p #2 Julio Cesar Chavez
> 
> ...


When was Vasquez top 10 P4P?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Rexrapper 1 said:


> When was Vasquez top 10 P4P?


Just looked, I was wrong, my bad, still he was the top Light middle, and was much better than Canelo


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Old Whitaker beat Oscar De La Hoya almost as clear as a prime Floyd beat a shot De La Hoya, Whitaker showed in this fight that he was 15x the defensive master wizard that Floyd is.


That's just bullshit.


----------



## Rexrapper 1 (Jun 4, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Just looked, I was wrong, my bad, still he was the top Light middle, and was much better than Canelo


Gotta see how Canelo career pans out first.


----------



## Ivan Drago (Jun 3, 2013)

Mayweather fair usually know their stuff and are quality posters on here to be fair, but sometimes the shit is just tragic.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

dyna said:


> That's just bullshit.


Pure:deal


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Did either of those beat anyone better than Chavez? I don't think so, Chavez was p4p #1 and 87-0 top 30 atg p4p
> Whitaker won titles in more weights that Robinson in a tougher era, and yes Armstrong won belts in 3 weight divisions, but he lost lots of fights and didn't beat anyone who wasn't beaten many times by average fighters, i'm not even shitting on Armstrong but he just isn't as great as Whitaker, Whitaker didn't really lose until he lost a close fight to Trinidad when he was old and on drugs, I think Trinidad hit hard enough to knock Robinson out also, and Chavez would have beaten Armstrong.
> 
> Robinson is p4p #2 all time and Armstrong makes the top #1 0 but no I don't think either are as good or as great as Whitaker
> ...


The "more titles in more weightclasses" argument is weak as fuck considering the fact that Whitaker fought in an era with 4x as many titles and almost twice as many weightclasses. Robinson had more than 4x as many wins as Whitaker including wins over Lamotta (5x), Galivan, Zivic, Fullmer, etc. He also went from lightweight to light fucking heavyweight during the course of his career, skipping all those Jr weightclasses which didn't exist at the time along the way. He was easily beating the LHW champ before being forced to quit due to heat exhaustion after 13 rounds. I can go on and on about how great Robinson was but I don't really need to. He was far greater than Whitaker and anyone who disagrees is wrong.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Whitaker beating Vasquez is a much better win than Mayweather beating Canelo
> Dominating Chavez is better than anything on Floyd's resume
> In a 2 year period Pea beat p4p top 10 McGirt 2 times, p4p top 10 Vasquez, and p4p #2 Julio Cesar Chavez
> 
> ...


haven't heard that in a while


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

:lol:
@Unknown HOOOOOOOK pulling strings like crazy here!


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Robinson has as many wins against ranked opposition as Whitaker has fights in total.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cormega said:


> The "more titles in more weightclasses" argument is weak as fuck considering the fact that Whitaker fought in an era with 4x as many titles and almost twice as many weightclasses. Robinson had more than 4x as many wins as Whitaker including wins over Lamotta (5x), Galivan, Zivic, Fullmer, etc. He also went from lightweight to light fucking heavyweight during the course of his career, skipping all those Jr weightclasses which didn't exist at the time along the way. He was easily beating the LHW champ before being forced to quit due to heat exhaustion after 13 rounds. I can go on and on about how great Robinson was but I don't really need to. He was far greater than Whitaker and anyone who disagrees is wrong.


LaMotta was awful, watch him and you will see today he would be small, slow and no power, he was just tough, in todays era he would be gatekeeper
Gavilan lost many times to bad fighters
Also Whitaker was the champ at 135, 147 and 154, so it doesn't matter about lots of belts because he was the champion


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

dyna said:


> Robinson has as many wins against ranked opposition as Whitaker has fights in total.


Who did he beat better than Chavez, who was 87-0 top 30 p4p all time and p4p #1 , no one, that's who

Also Whitaker beating p4p top 10 Vasquez is like Robinson beating a atg, hard hitting super middle weight, Mike Spinks was a small light heavyweight, so we will use him, Spinks would have knocked Robinson out cold, so this proves that Whitaker is better, also when Robinson was old and shot he lost to very bad fighters and looked very bad, when Whitaker was old and shot and on cocaine he almost beat Trinidad who would have beaten Robinson.

p4p Azumah Nelson is better than anyone on Robinson's resume, and Whitaker dominated him badly.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> Why would they take away your gold medal from what you did year before? You are a retard Bogo.


That's exactly what I'm saying in terms of wins. Dumbass. They aren't subtracted.



tliang1000 said:


> If you lose last year you are "Subtracted" from the competition dummy. LOLOL.


..what?



tliang1000 said:


> Yes yes bogo "Subtract". ANd yes they do SUbtract jackass. You lose your standing, your ranking, in your division, and your p4p ranking. Pay decrease, boxing fans bash you. You lose all kinds of shit losing. But since you are desperate to have an argument..... Losses "don't subtract"


Oh for fuck's sake, losses may affect your current ranking, but they don't subtract from wins you've already had in terms of accomplishments. Which is what greatness is based on. You're lauded for big wins. Losing at a different point in time does not take away that accomplishment, fool.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Who did he beat better than Chavez, who was 87-0 top 30 p4p all time and p4p #1 , no one, that's who
> 
> Also Whitaker beating p4p top 10 Vasquez is like Robinson beating a atg, hard hitting super middle weight, Mike Spinks was a small light heavyweight, so we will use him, Spinks would have knocked Robinson out cold, so this proves that Whitaker is better, also when Robinson was old and shot he lost to very bad fighters and looked very bad, when Whitaker was old and shot and on cocaine he almost beat Trinidad who would have beaten Robinson.
> 
> p4p Azumah Nelson is better than anyone on Robinson's resume, and Whitaker dominated him badly.


:rofl You can't say "would have" to prove things.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> :rofl You can't say "would have" to prove things.


ok, small lightweight Whitaker moved up 3 weight divisions and beat division number 1 Vasquez who is an atg, who had just beaten atg Winky Wright.
Massive Welterweight Robinson moved up 1 weight division and got beaten by a guy called Turnip, who I never even heard of

And I ask again, who did Robinson beat better than Chavez, who was 87-0 undefeated, p4p #1 and an top 30 atg p4p all time


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Also show me 1 time Robinson or Armstrong fought a run of opponents nearly as good as p4p top 5 McGirt x2, top 30 atg p4p#2 87-0 Chavez, #1 light middle, coming off a win over atg winky wright Julio Cesar Vasquez and very underrated Santos Cardona

You can't, and even if you could Robinson probably lost most of them because doesn't he have like 20 losses? And doesn't Armstrong have more than that?

Whitaker beat Ramirez 117-111, he beat Chavez 118-111, he beat Oscar De La Hoya but I don't have a scorecard but he beat him even though he was old, on cocaine and Oscar De La Hoya was prime, but a prime Mayweather barely beat and old, cocaine addict Oscar De La Hoys, and he nearly beat prime Felix Trinidad, who Floyd would be too scared to face because he was to big and health is more important

So only an prime Tito Trinidad beat small lightweight Whitaker, but middleweights beat big welterweight Robinson, but Robinson is better? What dream world are you guys in?


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> LaMotta was awful, watch him and you will see today he would be small, slow and no power, he was just tough, in todays era he would be gatekeeper
> Gavilan lost many times to bad fighters
> Also Whitaker was the champ at 135, 147 and 154, so it doesn't matter about lots of belts because he was the champion


Lamotta's win over Ray Robinson is better than anything on Whitaker's resume, and yes, that includes the draw against Chavez.

154 didn't even exist in Robinson's era. If they had Jr weightclasses at the time he would have been the champ at 140, 154 and probably 168 as well.

Again you're in here talking about head to head and the "eye test" when it has already been explained to you that greatness is based on actual accomplishments and not what you "think" would have happened. As Dyna pointed out, Ray has more wins over top ten ranked opposition than Whitaker had total fights. There isn't a single boxing historian in the world who would rank Pernell above Ray on the ATG list and that's because he simply isn't greater than Ray.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Whitaker old on cocaine nearly beats De la Hoya who is prime, De La Hoya old on cocaine nearly beats Mayweather who is in prime

So how can Whitaker not be the best ever? He nearly beat a top 75 p4p atg unbeaten Oscar De La Hoya, whilst he was old and on drugs, and very high above his real weight class

If Robinson was on drugs, old, and fighting at super middleweight then he would lose to a top 75 p4p atg like Roy Jones Jr, maybe by knockout.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Vasquez who is an atg, who had just beaten atg Winky Wright.


ATGs? Placed where?



Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Massive Welterweight Robinson moved up 1 weight division and got beaten by a guy called Turnip, who I never even heard of


How good a fighter is doesn't depend on your familiarity with them. What a strange standard.



Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> And I ask again, who did Robinson beat better than Chavez, who was 87-0 undefeated, p4p #1 and an top 30 atg p4p all time


Arguably Gavilan, who was in his prime while Chavez was moving up and starting to slow down. But even so, that one win, while great, doesn't automatically cancel out the depth of Robinson's resume.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cormega said:


> Lamotta's win over Ray Robinson is better than anything on Whitaker's resume, and yes, that includes the draw against Chavez.


Do you know how stupid you sound right now?

Julio Cesar Chavez was p4p#1 87-0 top 30 p4p atg, LaMotta is only famous because of Robert De Niro, he couldn't box, he was slow, he had no power and he was a proven cheater.

Chavez is top 30 atg p4p, LaMotta doesn't make the top 200


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> ok, small lightweight Whitaker moved up 3 weight divisions and beat division number 1 Vasquez who is an atg, who had just beaten atg Winky Wright.
> Massive Welterweight Robinson moved up 1 weight division and got beaten by a guy called Turnip, who I never even heard of
> 
> And I ask again, who did Robinson beat better than Chavez, who was 87-0 undefeated, p4p #1 and an top 30 atg p4p all time


Now it's clear that you're just trolling.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Bogotazo said:


> ATGs? Placed where?
> 
> How good a fighter is doesn't depend on your familiarity with them. What a strange standard.
> 
> Arguably Gavilan, who was in his prime while Chavez was moving up and starting to slow down. But even so, that one win, while great, doesn't automatically cancel out the depth of Robinson's resume.


I don't know where he place, I don't have a list, but he's a great fighter, he's in the hof I think

I never said it did, can you not read?

Gavilan lost to someone called Fulton 3 months after Robinson beat him second time, first time before that he lost to someone who had only won 18 of 61 fights, so a bum, Vasquez had just beaten atg Winky Wright, and Whitaker was small, whereas Robinson was huge at weight.

So how can it be a better win? Can you not read the rankings? Vasquez is easlier better than some guy who lost 3 other times in years he lost to Robinson


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cormega said:


> Now it's clear that you're just trolling.


Whitaker did move up 3 weight divisions
Vasquez was number 1 and an ATG 
Robinson was a huge welterweight
Chavez is better than anyone Robinson beat

None of that is trolling, most of it is fact, and I have watched all Whitaker fights so I know what i'm talking about


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Just looked, I was wrong, my bad, still he was the top Light middle, and *was much better than Canelo*


He really wasn't though.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> I don't know where he place, I don't have a list, but he's a great fighter, he's in the hof I think
> 
> I never said it did, can you not read?
> 
> ...


I can read just fine, which is why I can see you're implying that "some guy" with a record you've only looked up isn't worthy.

Wright isn't considered an All Time Great by most.

Why would you compare a loss to a win instead of the entire body of work? The whole resume? Sounds like you need to do some research before making claims about who's greater.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Michael said:


> He really wasn't though.


He was, he beat atg Winky Wright, Canelo got a lucky decision over Austin Trout


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Michael said:


> He really wasn't though.


http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...over-Julio-Cesar-Vasquez-or-Money-over-Canelo


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> He was, he beat atg Winky Wright, Canelo got a lucky decision over Austin Trout


You want to talk "lucky decision", look up Rivera vs Whitaker.:deal


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

ElKiller said:


> You want to talk "lucky decision", look up Rivera vs Whitaker.:deal


Whitaker won fair and square, but like I said before Rivera was a good fighter and Whitaker wasn't scared to rematch him, Floyd wouldn't have rematched him, he would have retired


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Do you know how stupid you sound right now?
> 
> Julio Cesar Chavez was p4p#1 87-0 top 30 p4p atg, LaMotta is only famous because of Robert De Niro, he couldn't box, he was slow, he had no power and he was a proven cheater.
> 
> Chavez is top 30 atg p4p, LaMotta doesn't make the top 200


He beat the top 3 P4P ATG Ray Robinson once, and that's a greater single accomplishment than anything Whitaker ever did, including the draw with Chavez. And how many of those 87 wins didn't come against complete and total cans? Dude spent the vast majority of his career fighting cab drivers and garbage men in Mexico.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Cormega said:


> He beat the top 3 P4P ATG Ray Robinson once, and that's a greater single accomplishment than anything Whitaker ever did, including the draw with Chavez. And how many of those 87 wins didn't come against complete and total cans? Dude spent the vast majority of his career fighting cab drivers and garbage men in Mexico.


idiot


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> He was, he beat atg Winky Wright, Canelo got a lucky decision over Austin Trout


No he wasn't, Vazquez was strong, but limited. He beat a green wright in a close fight fair enough, that still doesnt make him the atg you want him to be. Wright is very far down on a ATG list to, lets admit, with a bare enough resume when you take a closer look. Winky had a tendency to make a lot of his fights close anyways, Harry Simon gave him all he could handle like.


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...over-Julio-Cesar-Vasquez-or-Money-over-Canelo


I dont care what other posters think, doesnt change my opinion at all.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Michael said:


> I dont care what other posters think, doesnt change my opinion at all.


Makes you wrong though


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Whitaker did move up 3 weight divisions
> Vasquez was number 1 and an ATG
> Robinson was a huge welterweight
> Chavez is better than anyone Robinson beat
> ...


Robinson moved up today's equivalent of six weight divisions during the course of his career, so I don't know why you keep bringing up weight divisions as if they support your claim. Robinson started out at lightweight and moved all the way up to light heavyweight, and nearly beat the LHW champ. Chavez is also arguably better than anyone Whitaker ever beat because that fight was ruled a draw. Robinson > Whitaker. FACT, and yes, you are trolling. :deal


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> idiot


:lol:


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Makes you wrong though


Nope. I have my opinion and im sticking to it. I have Canelo and Vazquez roughly on par at the moment. Any assertion that Vazquez was 'much better' is pure exaggeration IMO. No need for the hyperbole.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Ha i'm going to bed now

The only thing i've said in the last few hours that I truly believe is that Vasquez>>>Canelo

Peace out, bitches x


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Ha i'm going to bed now
> 
> The only thing i've said in the last few hours that I truly believe is that Vasquez>>>Canelo
> 
> Peace out, bitches x


:lol: you fucking cocksucker!


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

I originally was just going to do a Floyd fanboy parody but for Whitaker, and then it turned into something a whole lot more stupid, in my defence I am high and sleep deprived.


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

@tliang1000 schooling fools again I see


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> Oh so i need to know pep top to bottom to make an educated judgement as if Boxrec and youtube isn't enough to make an educated judgement. How do you think i pick winners on fighters without footage or background? tell me.


Translation: "I am a boxrec warrior and DKSAB"


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Cormega said:


> He beat the top 3 P4P ATG Ray Robinson once, and that's a greater single accomplishment than anything Whitaker ever did, including the draw with Chavez. And how many of those 87 wins didn't come against complete and total cans? Dude spent the vast majority of his career fighting cab drivers and garbage men in Mexico.


Chavez was the last of the Old School fighters. Plenty of cans on the resume of SRR, Duran, Archie Moore, etc. Those guys didn't have the luxury of the pussy schedule of two cherry picked fights per year that the modern fighters do.


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Joey Maxim was ranked in the top 3 heavyweights by Ring the year before he fought Sugar Ray.
Ray was ahead after 13 rounds before the heat got him.

Robinson was NOT a massive welterweight, he was lanky and was never heavier than 157 when he was in good shape.

Considering unknown Hooook likes his hypotheticals.

If Robinson fought Maxim todat he wouldn't have succumbed to the heat because there are only 12 rounds (or if there were clouds today) and had beaten a top 5 current heavyweight.
Sugar started at 135, Maxim was ranked at heavyweight so that makes a jump of 8 weight classes.

So Ray being ahead after 13 rounds against Maxim would have been like Pernell Whitaker going up and winning a 12 round decision over either Foreman, McCall, Bowe, Moorer or Lewis instead of Vasquez.

:lol:

This is fun :hey:hey:hey


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

tliang1000 said:


> If you haven't got 12 years experience in betting on fights with an winning avg over 70% on less than 2-1 fights i suggest you stfu. There is no way i would listen to anyone in *ANY FORUM* who claim that they know who is better unless they out perform me, period. We are not in the same league. I put my money where my mouth is and won while all u guys are just opinions with NOTHING to backup.


:rofl

Mate.we run a prediction league in the Brit forum,and it's international fights.ill make sure you are tagged in next time and we can see your knowledge.

Deal?


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> Chavez was the last of the Old School fighters. Plenty of cans on the resume of SRR, Duran, Archie Moore, etc. Those guys didn't have the luxury of the pussy schedule of two cherry picked fights per year that the modern fighters do.


:deal

People talk a lot of shit about Chavez fighting mostly cans, yet forget that he has the record of most title fights off all time. Dude fought an average of about 5 times a year, and within those fights at least 3 were against top contenders of His division.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

It's one of those boxing things that people say to try and sound knowledgeable but end up sounding ignorant as hell.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

ElKiller said:


> It's one of those boxing things that people say to try and sound knowledgeable but end up sounding ignorant as hell.


I'm not trying to sound anything. Dude was trolling and pretending to use Chavez' 87-0 record to try to justify Whitaker being ranked ahead of Ray Robinson all time, FFS. I correctly pointed out the fact that the vast majority of those 87 were straight up cans.


----------



## Danny (May 31, 2012)

tliang1000 said:


> You got dumbass @*Danny* Stating Robert Guerrero is a C level fighter but Kid Tunero is not a C Class fighter LMAO. THis just proves that certain group on this forum is gay as fuck.
> Funny as hell how Kid Tunero loses everyone with a decent record and can only produce a win over a 25-7, and 18-4, 19-3 and 3-8. BUT WHAT DO I KNOW RIGHT? I DIDN'T FOLLOW HIS CAREER SO MY COMMON SENSE DON'T WORK. *Half of the time i don't even have to research and i already know i'm going to be right. Isn't that amazing???
> *


When did I say anything about Kid Tunero you mong? :lol: Your retarded brain can't even keep track of who's saying what.

Mate you think Floyd's resumÃ© is better than Ezzard Charles' and think JMM is top 20 of all-time, you have absolutely no credibility and most of this forum think you're a joke.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Danny said:


> When did I say anything about Kid Tunero you mong? :lol: Your retarded brain can't even keep track of who's saying what.
> 
> Mate you think Floyd's resumÃ© is better than Ezzard Charles' and think JMM is top 20 of all-time, you have absolutely no credibility and most of this forum think you're a joke.


I wish there was a way of getting him banned, he brings the credibility of the whole forum down


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

One to watch said:


> :rofl
> 
> Mate.we run a prediction league in the Brit forum,and it's international fights.ill make sure you are tagged in next time and we can see your knowledge.
> 
> Deal?


ok


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

This thread go how you pictured spaz?


----------



## tliang1000 (Jun 5, 2013)

@Chacal

Good thread to note who not to take betting advise from for sure. blind, and dumb like you Chacal.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

Why don't you kill yourself you fucking idiot.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

JamieC said:


> I wish there was a way of getting him banned, he brings the credibility of the whole forum down


Yes,his posts in this thread are genuinely the stupidest ive ever read on a boxing forum.

Arrogant,ignorant and naive.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Yes,his posts in this thread are genuinely the stupidest ive ever read on a boxing forum.
> 
> Arrogant,ignorant and naive.


This is the sort of stuff that people hated on ESB, why do we have to put up with it here? I'm all for freedom of speech but banning people for this shit is fine imo, they can go spout their shit on one of many other forums


----------



## Bernard Black (Mar 7, 2015)

Gave him a week for trolling. Fuck with me.


----------



## JamieC (Jun 2, 2012)

Bernard Black said:


> Gave him a week for trolling. Fuck with me.


This is why I love you


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Chacal said:


> Why don't you kill yourself you fucking idiot.


:lol:


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Bernard Black said:


> Gave him a week for trolling. Fuck with me.


:rofl


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Wish he weren't banned, he made me look knowledgeable. :-(


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> Wish he weren't banned, he made me look knowledgeable. :-(


I feel for you lad, that's hard to do :cheers


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> I feel for you lad, that's hard to do :cheers


At least I'm not a racist cunt like you so thats something. :deal


----------



## MichiganWarrior (Jun 4, 2013)

Bernard Black said:


> Gave him a week for trolling. Fuck with me.


Poor form chacal. When you gonna ban Quincy k and the three amigos?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

MichiganWarrior said:


> Poor form chacal. When you gonna ban Quincy k and the three amigos?


i wont get banned here because im sure the mods know that if they banned some of us here, whose lives dont revolve around floyd mayweather and dont have the self-esteem of a small mouse, we would never come back unlike you whose been banned on several occassions yet keeps pathetically coming back with your tail between your legs

http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278

five years, 1627 post and 1247 people voting what a complete moron you are along with a special place for you on the urban dictionary

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=Michigan+Warrior

now when are you going to provide us here with that photo of someone else that you claim to be you lifting 600 pounds?


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

Who were the 31 mongs voting "being hit and staying on your feet/holding " on that ESB thread?


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

rjjfan said:


> At least I'm not a racist cunt like you so thats something. :deal


Hell, anything's better than being known for eating doggies


----------



## rjjfan (May 17, 2013)

paloalto00 said:


> Hell, anything's better than being known for eating doggies


Better than being pedos thats for sure.


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Bernard Black said:


> Gave him a week for trolling. Fuck with me.


:lol: I'm not so sure the stupid cunt is trolling :conf


quincy k said:


> i wont get banned here because im sure the mods know that if they banned some of us here, whose lives dont revolve around floyd mayweather and dont have the self-esteem of a small mouse, we would never come back unlike you whose been banned on several occassions yet keeps pathetically coming back with your tail between your legs
> 
> http://www.boxingforum24.com/showthread.php?t=247278
> 
> ...


:rofl


----------



## DBerry (Jun 11, 2013)

Unknown HOOOOOOOK said:


> Ha i'm going to bed now
> 
> The only thing i've said in the last few hours that I truly believe is that Vasquez>>>Canelo
> 
> Peace out, bitches x


Well played, love your work here, it's a thing of beauty :yep


----------

